# Bucks' Bogut tries to fight through pain



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> After the Knicks game, Bogut confirmed that he expects to have an arthroscopic procedure on his right elbow during the off-season.
> 
> "I'm trying to last the season first," he said. "It's getting tough. It's very sore every game and it's throbbing at night. I'm trying to push through it, but I'm definitely going to have to have a scope.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/116965888.html

Maybe they should just let him have the scope now, so he can start healing. It's clear that right arm bothers him a lot.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

His play his been the usual level of underwhelming. Top ten center level but not enough to lead a team to even the playoffs as a first or second option.

Might try to re-do that error and make a play at Paul this offseason for Bogut and Jennings.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> His play his been the usual level of underwhelming. Top ten center level but not enough to lead a team to even the playoffs as a first or second option.
> 
> Might try to re-do that error and make a play at Paul this offseason for Bogut and Jennings.


You frequently underrate him though. Last year, he was 2nd in blocks and 2nd in charges drawn even with missing the last six games. The Bucks were the #3 defense in the league because of him. He was arguably the best defensive player in the game and then the injury happened.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Adam said:


> You frequently underrate him though. Last year, he was 2nd in blocks and 2nd in charges drawn even with missing the last six games. The Bucks were the #3 defense in the league because of him. He was arguably the best defensive player in the game and then the injury happened.


Last year was by far his best. The other 5 seasons of his career have been well below first overall pick status though.

When he was drafted I thought he would make 2-3 all-star games... now not sure.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

His defense and rebounding has been consistent this season and last, but you can definitely tell a difference in his offensive game because of the injury. His shooting percents are a career low and it is mostly due to his elbow. At full health and at the top of his offensive game, he is probably a top 5 center in the NBA.


----------

